
Ford cleans up painting process with cameras - kposehn
http://www.autoblog.com/2013/08/22/ford-cleans-up-painting-process-with-cameras/
======
RDeckard
That's pretty cool. A natural step further is to automatically rebuff the
dirty areas, but they probably couldn't go there due to their union having
objections to it.

I have heard things as silly as employees being prohibited from doing office
moves (within the same building) because it was in a union contract that a
union employee must be given the job.

